
Google Commerce Search 3.0: You won’t believe it’s online shopping - shawndumas
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/google-commerce-search-30-you-wont.html
======
unwind
I love how they, for the three example sites, quote three _different_ metrics
of how much integrating support for Commerce Searched helped:

 _[...] Woodcraft increased search revenues 34 percent, BabyAge increased site
searches 64 percent and HealthWarehouse saw online conversions increase 19
percent [...]_

Makes it ... kind of hard to compare, and also hard to draw conclusions, I
guess.

------
klous
Hmm...not really aimed at mom and pop ecommerce: "Pricing starts at $25,000
per year."

~~~
marcusestes
I fail to understand why this isn't a free product designed to feed data into
Google Base and Product Search.

